# Two Down,One to Go.



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

My middle son,now 21,was informed that he's been accepted into the Inside Apprenticeship program,joining his 23 year old brother, who's now almost a 2nd year apprentice.Now,if I can only persuade my 19 year old daughter to abandon her silly dream of becoming a teacher...LOL...No chance,as she loves children,and stands about 5 feet nothing!My sons are 3rd generation IBEW.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats! Hopefully the economy picks up so everyone stays busy.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:

Good job and congrats.

But, being a teacher is a very respectable career.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Have you ever seen what 30 years in construction does to a woman. It wears a man down it surely makes a woman look like a real brother.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Your daughter is the only smart on in the family. :laughing:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> Your daughter is the only smart on in the family. :laughing:



Can't argue with you,there,and she'd certainly agree.I really have no desire for her to join us.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

No nepotism in that local


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> No nepotism in that local



Yes - and ,fortunately or unfortunately, no antiestablishmetarianism,dispensationalism, or premillennialism.One other thing - No trolls,either.LOL!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Yes - and ,fortunately or unfortunately, no antiestablishmetarianism,dispensationalism, or premillennialism.One other thing - No trolls,either.LOL!


WOW. ....Who swallowed a dictionary ? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Actually,I am 2 out of 3 of those "ism's".But - (I say) -I'm not a troll.Though I do like to entertain myself.By the way,how do you Shoot a Carp?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> By the way,how do you Shoot a Carp?


With a carpoon?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> With a carpoon?


That's a good ern'!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

brian john said:


> Have you ever seen what 30 years in construction does to a woman. It wears a man down it surely makes a woman look like a real brother.


I have to disagree here. There are a lot of attractive ladies in the IBEW. Of course, I am old enough that the BEFORE picture is good enough for me.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> There are a lot of attractive ladies in the IBEW.



Most of the ones here prefer an alternative lifestyle.And many of those wear dreads - under their arms.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I have to disagree here. There are a lot of attractive ladies in the IBEW. Of course, I am old enough that the BEFORE picture is good enough for me.


Yeah but from what I have heard you need glasses.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats on your sons!

Teacher is not a bad thing in this economy. After the first several years there is plenty of job security. My OL is a teacher with tenure. So it is not likely that things will get bad enough that layoffs could get to her. Her stats and all are really good as well, so she is good to go. With me in construction it is comforting that she will always draw a steady income.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> My middle son,now 21,was informed that he's been accepted into the Inside Apprenticeship program,joining his 23 year old brother, who's now almost a 2nd year apprentice.Now,if I can only persuade my 19 year old daughter to abandon her silly dream of becoming a teacher...LOL...No chance,as she loves children,and stands about 5 feet nothing!My sons are 3rd generation IBEW.


 Although maybe not the most glamorous lifestyle for today's youth it is a decent way to earn a good living being an IBEW journeyman and or a teacher. What local are you and your sons out of ? I know that the So-Cal area will have a large need for workers in the near future and the bay area also will have some work coming on the horizon.I have one son who is going into his 5th year in 441 and another trying to get into 1579.My oldest daughter is aspiring to be a vet and I think my youngest daughter is trying to make the FBI's to 10 list before she turns 18(LOL) but she is a handful. Well wishes to you and your family Brother and if there is ever a need feel free to contact me.


----------

